# Great Imax Movie



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

"MacGillivray Freeman's, Coral Reef Adventure", from the makers of "Everest".
Featuring songs written and recorded by Crosby, Stills & Nash.
Narrated by Liam Neeson.

It's about the dying corals in the South Pacific reefs. The movie was put together well, the CGI snippets meshed superbly with actual footage taken from above, below, and on the water. They researched healthy reefs in Australia's Great Barrier Reef and the waters of Fiji, working their way backwards for a solution to the multiple problems occuring in the South Pacific waters. The photography was great, slideshows are in the special features. There's also footage that loops for 30 min., a great background for a dinner party to small social gatherings.

I would suggest purchasing this, I will as soon as I find a brand spankin' new copy. I highly recommend watching this at least once. I rented it from netflixx but I'm sure it's available at most rental stores.

http://www.coralfilm.com/
imdb.com

This movie is so underrated. Maybe it just needs to be cherished by people like us.

C


----------

